# DAB / DAB+ radio for the motorhome



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I've been impressed with the DAB radio in my Honda car, which I presume is a standard DAB radio rather than DAB+. it switches to the equivalent FM station if the DAB signal drops out. From what I read, DAB+ is being rolled out across some European countries, but we're stuck with (standard) DAB for quite a few years yet. 
Now to the point, :wink2: I'm looking to replace the standard radio (FM/ MW/ LW) and CD player in the van with a digital unit. It's been playing up recently, and fancy the idea of a blue tooth connection so I can use the phone in there as well as satnav and other players via bluetooth. Also I would want to get a DAB unit. 
So, a couple of questions - 
it looks like a separate antenna is needed for the DAB radio; would this need to be mounted outside to get a worthwhile signal?
I can't think where the antenna for the current unit is in the Hymer, it must be under the dash somewhere - have any Hymer A class owners any ideas on this? 
If I get a standard DAB unit it would only work in the UK, and it looks like we won't change over for at least 5 years. DAB+ is backwards compatible with standard DAB, so if I got a DAB+ unit would I be able to get digital radio over the channel in say, France Spain or Germany? (as well as getting standard DAB here).

well 3 questions, but who's counting!


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

I went for a Blaupunkt head unit - DAB/FM-CD player, lead for iPod connection, USB at front and phono jack inlet.
It's got a front face removal for security.
I think it's the Stockholm model.
I have an amplified DAB aerial which is screen mount and I also had an aerial mounted to the n/s wing just below the A post.
All of this was done by Autosound in Bradford who are Blaupunkt agents.(they'll sell everything mail order if you wanted to fit yourself).
My Ducato has its aerial in the wing mirror - they left that in there but disconnected the cable yo it.

As for reception, occasionally and depending on location, it may lose signal/reception, but this was when I've been in areas where I'd expect it. In towns, cities and motorways, it's been excellent.

Decent sound as well.
Not sure if it's DAB+ - think it is but you may have to look it up.


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

I have put a JVC KD-DB95BT DAB/DAB+ radio in the front of our 2005 Ducato. At present it is only connected to the existing FM aerial that is mounted vertically by the driver-side mirror. The number of FM stations it pulls in is probably not a lot more than the original but it sounds a great deal better. I have now ordered one of these http://www.dabonwheels.co.uk/Aerial_converter_-_splitter_-_active.html Will have to see how well it works.

Alan


----------



## keefy13 (Nov 26, 2010)

hi just wondering if you guys can help im just in the middle of fitting a dab radio to my hymer.
i have come across what looks like an already installed dab antenna connection but carnt find the other end.
do you think this is possible 

kind regards keith


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

I will be watching this thread with great interest. We have a b544 too and have been wanting to radio to DAB for some time.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not convinced that France uses DAB but a detailed reading of this page might enlighten you - although the information within it is old.....

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Countries_using_DAB/DMB

It looks like DAB+ is available in parts of Belgium, but France has only launched it in Marseille and possibly Paris.....

Like many others I would be interested to hear any more details but French radio as it is currently broadcast has little attraction to me - it is VERY France focussed due to restrictions on what % of content MUST be French originated and the discussions they host are so fast as to be unintelligible for me.... we listen to "Musique" at times and it is a similar content to Classic FM or R3 but the content still mainly reflects France and French orchestras and composers.....

Dave


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

thanks Alan & Gavlad. I'll have a look through the link from Dave, it looks like FM will be around for a long time to come yet! maybe DAB+ isn't much of a priority, if it's not widely available in Europe, and not likely in Uk before I change the van - unless of course I get one and switch it when I change!!

more comments would be appreciated


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

oh, and does anybody use the bluetooth connection for phones in the motorhome? I find it a great help in the car.


----------



## GAVLAD (Aug 10, 2014)

Hi BognorMike

Yes, mine is Bluetooth enabled and is paired with my phone.
The reception is very clear and is handy for hands free calls.
Plus, you can use the volume on the head unit which works very well.


----------



## badgerxos (Dec 9, 2012)

Just picked up a new Rapido V56 PVC in December and this came fitted with the double-DIN Pioneer AVH-X3700DAB unit - this has DAB+, so can be used in both UK and Europe. Have not had the opportunity to use it in anger, but it picks up DAB stations in our remote part of Wiltshire. Good bit of kit, with Bluetooth for phone connection, plus a USB input on the rear so that you can permanently install an old IPod on a trailing lead to give access to recorded music.
http://www.pioneer-car.eu/eur/products/avh-x3700dab

The receiver picks up a signal from a 30cm whip aerial on the can roof, but Pioneer also sell a stick-on aerial for the inside of the windscreen.
http://www.pioneer-car.eu/eur/products/dab1

If you search Amazon for both bits of kit, you can find the current prices.

Hope this helps


----------



## robbosps (Mar 10, 2014)

I fitted a new stereo ( not sure they are called that anymore) in my transit.

removed the Ford item and put in a Kenwood item.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00TR7M08M?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o03_s00

This came with the microphone and a hidden windscreen mounted DAB/ DAB+ aerial.

It all fitted very well, and i was pleased. The Aerial does get DAB programs but i had to tune it, in a good location to get all the channels. 
The windscreen aerial was easy to fit ( videos on youtube).

I tried the phone mode when driving and it was really clear. I started to shout, thinking my wife couldnt hear, but she could.

the bluetooth is a great addition, especially for sending music to the stereo as well.

Mine has a front facing USB and AUX, so easily accepts data sticks with music on. I found that the stereo converts all the music to be able to play it, so providing its a music file ( mp4, M4V etc ) it all works.

Much better than the origional, and very simple to fit.


----------

